# Was die Welt nicht braucht: Diese skurrilen Simulatoren gibt es wirklich



## AnneNeukirchner (16. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Was die Welt nicht braucht: Diese skurrilen Simulatoren gibt es wirklich* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Was die Welt nicht braucht: Diese skurrilen Simulatoren gibt es wirklich


----------



## Emke (16. Dezember 2012)

Und nicht zu vergessen: Toilet Tycoon!


----------



## Worrel (16. Dezember 2012)

Emke schrieb:


> Und nicht zu vergessen: Toilet Tycoon!


 Das ist wahrscheinlich ein ziemliches Scheiß-Spiel ...


----------



## Sakurai (16. Dezember 2012)

Der Simulatoren Simulator fehlt noch.


----------



## Mothman (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde nicht sagen, dass diese Spiele "die Welt nicht braucht". Das trifft ja wohl unbestreitbar auf 99% der Spiele zu.
Ich finde es zwar auch immer verwunderlich, wer sowas spielt, aber ich werde ja nicht dazu gezwungen. Also warum sich nicht über die Vielfalt freuen? Ist doch eigentlich klasse, wenn es solche Angebote gibt. Wer weiß denn schon, ob man nicht eines morgens aufwacht und sich denkt: "Ach, JETZT nen virtueller chirurgischer Eingriff...das wärs!" .. oder mitten im Sommer "Wie gerne würde ich jetzt Schnee fegen!".  

Ich persönlich sehe das Hauptproblem dieser ganzen "Sims" eher in der mangelhaften Qualität.


----------



## DrProof (16. Dezember 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist wahrscheinlich ein ziemliches Scheiß-Spiel ...


 
Nettes Wortspiel, aber Toilet Tycoon war total super =D


----------



## billy336 (16. Dezember 2012)

der abschuss unter den simulatoren fehlt. 
der fensterputz-simulator

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIUhW_4Fs80&list=UUYJ61XIK64sp6ZFFS8sctxw&index=2

glaub nicht dass den ein mensch auf der welt jemals durchspielen wird...


----------



## Blackxdragon87 (16. Dezember 2012)

ich würd lieber rasenmähen vorm pc als fussball spielen.

deshalb ist die dümmste simulation fifa und der ganze kackmist


----------



## Varulven (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich verbringe ziemlich viel Zeit mit dem Simulator "Work". Nicht besonders spektakulär, aber sehr authentisch. Man braucht anfangs etwas Zeit sich an die Spielmechanik zu gewöhnen, aber dann ist es eigentlich immer das gleiche. Das Beste ist daß es nichts kostet, im Gegenteil: Ich bekomme sogar Geld dafür (Echtgeld!). Deshalb bleibe ich wohl noch eine Weile dabei. Ist zwar immer noch etwas verbuggt, aber was soll's.


----------



## Vordack (17. Dezember 2012)

Varulven schrieb:


> Ich verbringe ziemlich viel Zeit mit dem Simulator "Work". Nicht besonders spektakulär, aber sehr authentisch. Man braucht anfangs etwas Zeit sich an die Spielmechanik zu gewöhnen, aber dann ist es eigentlich immer das gleiche. Das Beste ist daß es nichts kostet, im Gegenteil: Ich bekomme sogar Geld dafür (Echtgeld!). Deshalb bleibe ich wohl noch eine Weile dabei. Ist zwar immer noch etwas verbuggt, aber was soll's.


 
Das RL ist sowieso das beste Spiel. In Computer-Spielen sterbe ich irgendwie immer


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Dezember 2012)

An sich stören mich diese Spiele nicht, zumindest was den Inhalt angeht. Nischenprodukte finde ich völlig ok, auch wenn die Zielgruppe noch so klein ist. Was mich allerdings in den meisten Fällen doch stört, ist die wirklich mangelhafte technische Umsetzung und das Wort "Simulator" im Titel. Ein Simulator hat für mich immer etwas mit Realismus zutun, der in den meisten dieser sogenannten "Simulatoren" aber nicht wirklich vorhanden ist.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich verstehe ja schon nicht, warum jemand freiwillig sowas wie den Landwirtschaftssimulator kauft / spielt. Diese ganzen anderen Berufs"simulationen" sind ja sogar noch viel grausamer und verkaufen sich irgendwie trotzdem 

Naja, wems Spaß macht...


----------



## Enisra (17. Dezember 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ja schon nicht, warum jemand freiwillig sowas wie den Landwirtschaftssimulator kauft / spielt. Diese ganzen anderen Berufs"simulationen" sind ja sogar noch viel grausamer und verkaufen sich irgendwie trotzdem
> 
> Naja, wems Spaß macht...


 
naja, ich denke das kommt aus dem gleichem Grund weshalb man früher mit den kleinen Traktoren gespielt hat
Außerdem haben solche Sims im Prinzip den Vorteil, das man das ganze aus Spaß machen kann und nicht gleich Landwirt//Bauer//Agrarökonom sein muss oder sich dem Stress geben muss, Lokführer zu sein
Auch ist es schon ein Gegenpol zu so ADHS-Spiele wie die ganzen Moorhuhnshootern die dich durch einen Michael Bay Film durchprügeln, wohin man hier gemütlich seinen Acker bestellt


----------



## Vordack (17. Dezember 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ja schon nicht, warum jemand freiwillig sowas wie den Landwirtschaftssimulator kauft / spielt. Diese ganzen anderen Berufs"simulationen" sind ja sogar noch viel grausamer und verkaufen sich irgendwie trotzdem
> 
> Naja, wems Spaß macht...


 
DAS *kennen *die Leute bei so was "neuem" wie einem Computer 

Das alte Sprichwort von wegen Bauer und Kartoffeln stimmt^^

Einmal Geheimagent zu sein oder Bösewicht... so was überfordert viele einfach denke ich^^


----------



## Lightbringer667 (17. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, ich denke das kommt aus dem gleichem Grund weshalb man früher mit den kleinen Traktoren gespielt hat
> Außerdem haben solche Sims im Prinzip den Vorteil, das man das ganze aus Spaß machen kann und nicht gleich Landwirt//Bauer//Agrarökonom sein muss oder sich dem Stress geben muss, Lokführer zu sein
> Auch ist es schon ein Gegenpol zu so ADHS-Spiele wie die ganzen Moorhuhnshootern die dich durch einen Michael Bay Film durchprügeln, wohin man hier gemütlich seinen Acker bestellt


 
Die Intention verstehe ich ja schon, und ich versteh sogar wo der Spaß bei Flight Simulator, Train Simulator und Co. ist. Aber diese Titel sind ja auch wirklich anspruchsvoll. Wohingegen diese Berufssimulationen (wohl) eine fürchterliche Bedienung haben, die Technik völlig unausgegoren und Gameplay ist ja an langeweile nicht zu überbieten. Sowas tötet doch jeden kindlichen Spieltrieb


----------



## Enisra (17. Dezember 2012)

also ich weiß jetzt nicht, ich hab beide elend Lange gespielt, aber so Ultra-Anspruchsvoll waren beide jetzt nicht, der MFS zwar doch mehr als TS2013


----------



## Sheggo (18. Dezember 2012)

mich würde mal interessieren ob es überhaupt noch gute Sims gibt!? ich habe damals Theme Hospital und Sim City und Evil Genius(!!!) gezockt bis zum Abwinken. aber der Billig-Kram heutzutage?!


----------



## Enisra (18. Dezember 2012)

Sheggo schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren ob es überhaupt noch gute Sims gibt!? ich habe damals Theme Hospital und Sim City und Evil Genius(!!!) gezockt bis zum Abwinken. aber der Billig-Kram heutzutage?!


 
Ähm, TS 2013, LWS, X-Plane?
sollen´s noch ein paar mehr sein?


----------



## knarfe1000 (18. Dezember 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Das RL ist sowieso das beste Spiel. In Computer-Spielen sterbe ich irgendwie immer



Naja RL hat ne super Grafik, aber ansonsten...


----------



## Mothman (18. Dezember 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Das RL ist sowieso das beste Spiel. In Computer-Spielen sterbe ich irgendwie immer


Aber da kannst du wenigstens neu starten. Wenn du im RL stirbst, geht das nicht.


----------



## Vordack (18. Dezember 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Aber da kannst du wenigstens neu starten. Wenn du im RL stirbst, geht das nicht.


 
Na und? Was bringt mir so ein altkluger Spruch? Im RL bin ich bis jetzt noch NIE gestorben. Dieses "Neu Starten" Feature wird im RL völlig überbewertet


----------



## Vordack (18. Dezember 2012)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Naja RL hat ne super Grafik, aber ansonsten...


 
Ansonsten?

Der Alkohol schmeckt besser als in jedem Spiel
Der Sex... okay, selbstredend
Ich spiele viel lieber im Stadtpark Volleyball als in irgend soner Beach-Volleyball Sim.
Für die Credits die ich im RL bekomme kann ich mir viel mehr unterschiedliche Sachen kaufen als in jedem Spiel
Ich kann entscheiden WO ich die Credits verdienen will.
Die Bewegungsfreiheit ist dermassen Open World, der Hammer!
Der Sound ist besser als jedes 7.1 System. Mehr noch, es können mehrere 7.1. Systeme emuliert werden.
So ein realistsiches Ralley-Fahrerlebnis wie damals in Tansaniam mitnem Mercedes G-Wagon kann mir kein ColinMcRae bieten!
Ey Alta! Geh mal zu nem Springbrunnen und schau Dir bei Sonnenuntergang die Physix-Effekte an!
Die Grafik hatten wir ja schon...
Wenn man mal ballern geht, ey, die Waffen haben total das Force Feedback!
Habe ich den Sex schon erwähnt?


----------



## Mothman (18. Dezember 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Na und? Was bringt mir so ein altkluger Spruch?


Wer dumme Sprüche sät (_"Das RL ist sowieso das beste Spiel. In Computer-Spielen sterbe ich irgendwie immer_ " ), wird altkluge Sprüche ernten. 



Vordack schrieb:


> Im RL bin ich bis jetzt noch NIE gestorben. Dieses "Neu Starten" Feature wird im RL völlig überbewertet


Das kommt noch. Da kannst du dir sicher sein. Und wer weiß, ob du dann immer noch der Meinung bist, das Feature sei überbewertet.


----------

